# Wrong age to start climbing?



## Nealtomcolguerolmo (Oct 24, 2016)

Apparently I've gotten on the wrong web site. I have ridden since the late 60's and there were no mountain bikes back then, just the old 50's-60's family bikes that weighed a ton. I ride fairly regularly as a road biker taking whatever Italian frame off road when the urge strikes me. I know that most people would not ride dirt on 700x23's, but I find it quite interesting. I am now thinking of actually getting a mountain frame and building it up into a custom steam punk ride (any ideas?). At my age I'm not worried about taking on any challenges from you younger men and women (really don't feel like I need that embarrassment), and I'm sure everyone my age and older would blow me away too! Anyways since I've mistakenly stumbled onto this site I might try something completely different. I would entertain anyone who's looking to sell or trade. I have no mountain or cyclecross (whatever that is!) bikes, only Italian and USA racers (I'm slow on them too) so I'll take whatever advice you folks can give. In the mean time I'll try not to embarrass our age group. Enjoy your rides; later, Neal


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

How old are you...it's never to late. I started mountain biking about 5 years ago at age 54 and made huge gains in fitness and skills in a short amount of time. It's like anything else if you put in the time you will see results. Go for it!


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

I just started getting seriously into mountain biking this year. I'm 53. Been road cycling for the past 5 years or so. It's never too late. I go downhill with my son. It's a blast!

I do have a Titus Motolite that I hardly used if interested. It's old school trail bike, size small. PM me if interested.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Dunno how old you are, but if you can ride a road bike, it's not too late.

Your title mentions hills. Be sure not to overdo it too fast and do too much climbing too fast. Let your body get used to it. Build up to it. Older bodies are more prone to overuse injuries and need more recovery time. 

I started at 43 and started training seriously 4 years ago at 51. I'm stronger than I ever was. My husband is 60 and kicks butt on a mountain bike.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

How old are you and geographically, where would you ride?
My wife started at age 58, never having ridden anything, where all the rides begin at about 7000 feet, so unless you're 90 or an invalid, I'd say get on your bike and go!


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I started riding in the mid 60's, so I'm guessing I'm a few years older than you. We had no paved roads & the bikes were hand-me-downs. So we rode on dirt & grass. I guess you could say we were early mountain bikers. Although the tires were kind of wide (compared to roadie tires) they had no knobs. Everything was heavy - I think one of my bikes even had solid rubber tires.

Anyway, by the time I got into college I was a roadie, then a commuter, then took a job where commuting by bike wasn't practical. The road bike was put away for several years & eventually fell victim to a yard sale.

I was 47 when I got my first mountain bike. I picked up another road bike a couple years later. Upgraded the mountain bike a couple years after that.

I'll never keep up with the younger yet more experienced riders on more expensive bikes (& I get hurt when I try). But I'm having fun & am motivated to keep all the parts moving & stay in pretty good shape.

If you've been doing any climbing at all on the road bike, you'll find you probably have the fitness to do it on a mountain bike, but will need to add some handling skill.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Go to the CLASSIFIED section for used bikes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep... I just built my dad a fat bike at 70. I'm hoping he'll climb SOME hills. It'll make for better rides.


----------

